# The l1 set up



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Managed to take a pic not flooded with sunlight . Loving every minute of the lever , this is the set up for now


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Classy combo! ........"for now"............?!?!?! ;-)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ha ha , I wouldn't change the lever, it's here for the long term, always stuff to add to it though.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice set up. I'm not going the lever route myself for now. However that could change in the future.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> Nice set up. I'm not going the lever route myself for now. However that could change in the future.


Thanks Geordie , the musica is a pretty looking machine to. So want to see a pic when it comes ( does it have the disco lights ? )


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Very nice set up....how old is your cafelat tamp stand. Mine is 3 or so years old and the rubber is starting to go very slightly sticky to the touch. Hope the rubbers not de grading or perishing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

about 3 weeks old glevum


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

Tremendous setup you have mate! Love it!


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Cool set up, monster grinder.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Thanks Geordie , the musica is a pretty looking machine to. So want to see a pic when it comes ( does it have the disco lights ? )


It does indeed have disco lights I had to take it at the price. That and the k30 can light the kitchen no doubt.

BTW does anyone know of a hopper mod for the grinder in the picture. I have one and although I can live with it a short hopper may be nice.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes i have modified a mazzer mini hopper for another member if you are interested.


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

geordie-barista said:


> It does indeed have disco lights I had to take it at the price. That and the k30 can light the kitchen no doubt.
> 
> BTW does anyone know of a hopper mod for the grinder in the picture. I have one and although I can live with it a short hopper may be nice.


I'm using one of the collapsible camera hoods that fits inside the throat of my K30. works a treat to clean the grind path after grinding!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Can attest to the quality and functionality of Dave Coffeechap's modified hopper for the K30. Photo in my "set up" pictures. Even better now the grinds tray is in place too!


----------



## lenk (Oct 3, 2013)

Very good looking machine.


----------

